

Sunaba: the perl sandbox environment to run PSGI/Plack applications like Heroku - whalesalad
http://sunaba.plackperl.org/

======
whalesalad
And a blogpost describing how it all works -
[http://bulknews.typepad.com/blog/2010/04/sunaba-perl-web-
app...](http://bulknews.typepad.com/blog/2010/04/sunaba-perl-web-apps-in-the-
cloud.html)

~~~
draegtun
Yes just saw this announcement on the Plack blog
(<http://blog.plackperl.org/>) posted here
([http://blog.plackperl.org/2010/04/sunaba---perl-web-apps-
in-...](http://blog.plackperl.org/2010/04/sunaba---perl-web-apps-in-the-
cloud.html)) but your link gives far more detail.

